# Vahalla Rising



## Map the Dragon (Sep 8, 2011)

Just to generate some discussion, what do you all think of the film Valhalla Rising? It was an independent film from 2009/10, it is visually stunning, but otherwise unorthodox. Very little to no dialogue, supernatural unanswered questions, and other bits I'd like your opinion on. I've seen it twice and like it, but don't want to really share why yet.

Here is the IMBD Plot Synopsis:

1000 AD, for years, One Eye, a mute warrior of supernatural strength, has been held prisoner by the Norse chieftain Barde. Aided by Are, a boy slave, One Eye slays his captor and together he and Are escape, beginning a journey into the heart of darkness. On their flight, One Eye and Are board a Viking vessel, but the ship is soon engulfed by an endless fog that clears only as the crew sights an unknown land. As the new world reveals its secrets and the Vikings confront their terrible and bloody fate, One Eye discovers his true self. 



If you're interested and have Comcast, it is available for free right now under Free Movies, IFC.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 11, 2011)

I only heard about it about a week ago, and I want to watch it. It sounds interesting, but I'll get back to you when I've actually seen it!


----------



## Shadoe (Sep 12, 2011)

How did I even manage to not see this?


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Sep 14, 2011)

Very interesting. Thanks for recommending this. It's currently available for instant viewing at Netflix, btw.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing what you all think about this one.


----------

